

VC accused of blackmail - yannis
http://www.pehub.com/62670/venture-capitalist-accused-of-blackmail/

======
billswift
One of the commenters gave a fairly long character reference, to which I
responded, "I am curious DW why you think anyone could or should care about a
character reference from an anonymous pair of initials?" Schneier supported
internet anonymity in the article linked here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1097889> , but there are times anonymity
is a negative, and it is useful for your purposes to show your identity. The
internet needs both anonymity _and_ the ability to prove your identity when
_you_ choose.

~~~
drewcrawford
Pretty easy, really. A tweet from a confirmed account or blogpost, <!--
comment--> or footer in a known page, e-mailing the blog owner so he can
update the post, etc.

